# Unprofessional, illegal, bad behavior!



## UBER Drivers Observations (Jan 19, 2016)

I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Cabs do the same thing. In fact, regular everyday drivers exhibit horrible driving habits and constantly break the law. So, uber on!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


I agree the drivers are awful. But they have no training, no experience, and are making $2 a trip. You get what you pay for.

I'm a driver and the other drivers make it difficult for me because I keep hearing g "but the other drivers do it."

Only way to stop this is to raise hell with your city and get them to enforce traffic laws.

BTW I disagree with the other reply. The taxis also do a lot if annoying things, but they are not as DANGEROUS as the uber's IMHO.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I agree the drivers are awful. But they have no training, no experience, and are making $2 a trip. You get what you pay for.
> 
> I'm a driver and the other drivers make it difficult for me because I keep hearing g "but the other drivers do it."
> 
> ...


You're probably right just because I can't always identify who is uber and who isn't. The taxis and for hire plates are in my face so I constantly notice speeding, failure to signals, middle of the road drop offs, etc. I will say it's the non-pro drivers who are mostly responsible for almost running me off the road, cutting me off, etc.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

an "open container" isn't necessarily alcohol. 10 pax? No Uber x would do that and most XL don't allow overcrowding. Sitting in the hatch area?? Some cars have SEATS there so of course it's legal to sit there. Your post is b.s. It's the cab drivers that force their way into traffic dangerously, not Uber drivers. Many bars have NO PARKING AREAS and don't mention the paid parking area down the street. You can't pull in those without paying.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


I can't make a quick buck! Actually I forgot I do net $2 per trip so please change your statement to "make a quick couple of bucks". In the mean time please leave us drivers alone many of us have diplomatic immunity. We are foreign embassy people using Uber to learn the county and city.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Please ignore Uberparadise. Many of the "drivers" on this post do NOT work for Uber and constantly post rude things to make Uber look bad.


----------



## uberparadise (Aug 2, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Please ignore Uberparadise. Many of the "drivers" on this post do NOT work for Uber and constantly post rude things to make Uber look bad.


I understand your point of view. I am bitter and I have double the trips u do. In Cleveland I guess Uber is your dream job. For me it was great, then good, then so so. Now it's very hard to eek out a decent living. I also use this forum for laughs! Lighten up please.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

So you went out of your way to find a Uber drivers forum so you could complain about Uber drivers?? You also seem to imply all Uber drivers demonstrate these terrible driving habits. No mention of Lyft drivers or even just drivers picking up and dropping off friends they must all be Uber drivers. What is your real motive here?


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Uber drivers exhibiting these types of dangerous behaviors should certainly get their sh*t together.

Thing is, safe roadways aren't just the drivers responsibility.

Pax need some education before using the app as well...

STOP trying to get into my car with open alcohol containers, STOP treating by vehicle like a party wagon, and *STOP requesting pickups at locations where drivers have no other option BUT to stop in the street to complete a pickup!*

Safety is a 2 way street!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


As an uber driver who is constantly straining to perform my job legally and safely, I say this:

*Uber riders, please place your pin in a place where your driver can legally and safely wait for you. Do not place your pin on a street with no stopping. Do not walk in front of my car and block me from pulling into a safe spot. Do not stand next to a fire hydrant and then give me an attitude when I pull into the nearest safe-legal spot. Do not ask me to stop illegally to drop you off.*


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Just wanted to share this....
Today, I almost hit/got hit by 5 different cars. Why? Moving into my lane, turning left in front of me when I had a green light (3 times) and cutting me off. I have ONCE been the cause of me slamming on my brakes. In over 1,700 paid trips...ONCE. This shit is dangerous.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> You're probably right just because I can't always identify who is uber and who isn't. The taxis and for hire plates are in my face so I constantly notice speeding, failure to signals, middle of the road drop offs, etc. I will say it's the non-pro drivers who are mostly responsible for almost running me off the road, cutting me off, etc.


 I obviously can't tell everyone who is Uber (my phone is not on my dash as I don't use it to navigate) but the ones I can tell are 90% bad drivers.

I see someone suddenly stopping in the right lane on a 2 lanes each direction road and then cutting across the center lane to make a u turn and when I look at their little stupid face as I stop and give them the finger when they go right in front of me as I drive in the lane to their left, I see more often than not these days, their little iphone on the dash.

Other times they're crawling along, trying to look at the phone and figuring out whether to take a ping as they wander into oncoming traffic, then sharply correct and run into the other lane over.

I've been delivering pizza in the Montrose/midtown area of Houston, which is where the majority of uber business is here for 4 years, and I have in the last 6 months seen the number of bad drivers skyrocket. And it seems to be mostly due to Ubers.

The problem is everyone is so new and so in a hurry to get the pax and make the tiny bit of money they can that safety goes out the window. I have enough trips that if someone rates me badly because I went a block too far so I could turn safely I don't care. But the newbies don't know their way around, are worried about their rating, think they have to pick up everyone, and now will be running around trying to get EVERY ping and hit the guarantees.

Years ago Dominos got sued over their 30 mins or it's free policy because a driver was killed after being pressured to speed to a delivery. It was a class action suit and cost them a lot of money. I don't know if contractors (and we may someday get employee status) would be able to have a similar suit filed, but with the guarantees and the minimum trips etc. it's definitely the same kind of pressure.

Don't get me started on how the rating system trains the pax to expect illegal and dangerous behavior from the drivers...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


 Just out of curiosity, do you tip?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I obviously can't tell everyone who is Uber (my phone is not on my dash as I don't use it to navigate) but the ones I can tell are 90% bad drivers.
> 
> I see someone suddenly stopping in the right lane on a 2 lanes each direction road and then cutting across the center lane to make a u turn and when I look at their little stupid face as I stop and give them the finger when they go right in front of me as I drive in the lane to their left, I see more often than not these days, their little iphone on the dash.
> 
> ...


The more I drive, the less bull I put up with. And I've learned not to let ratings mess with my head. These newbies have to learn and learn quick. And I remember that Dominos thing...yikes.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Oh, it will get worse than that!

When you're fighting over $3 fares things will get crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> The more I drive, the less bull I put up with.


Yes, and that is why taxi drivers are what they are.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> an "open container" isn't necessarily alcohol. 10 pax? No Uber x would do that and most XL don't allow overcrowding. Sitting in the hatch area?? Some cars have SEATS there so of course it's legal to sit there. Your post is b.s. It's the cab drivers that force their way into traffic dangerously, not Uber drivers. Many bars have NO PARKING AREAS and don't mention the paid parking area down the street. You can't pull in those without paying.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Your post is b.s.
> 
> It's the cab drivers that force their way into traffic dangerously, not Uber drivers.


Yup, your first quoted sentence is an accurate description of your second quoted sentence.

You have it backwards in the second quoted sentence, Mister.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


>


Desperate for that $2.40 fare lol!!


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I agree the drivers are awful. But they have no training, no experience, and are making $2 a trip. You get what you pay for.
> 
> I'm a driver and the other drivers make it difficult for me because I keep hearing g "but the other drivers do it."
> 
> ...


I live in Austin and yes I do see some Uber drivers doing crazy stuff. I've seen them Make illegal U turns on Caesar Chavez downtown when traffic is light and they get a ping. They cut off the drivers in the other direction.

But for the most part it isn't usually isn't that bad. Passengers do try to get out or be picked up at dangerous locations but I don't allow it. I tell them for their safety in going to pull into the alley ahead or side street. I do have passengers try to overload into my very nice car and I tell them to get out. If they argue I tell them straight up that it isn't worth ruining my car and a $150 ticket for $3 before gas and they get out. I only had one group refuse and I told them that was fine then we can all sit there and wait for the police.

I'm a fairly new driver but I'm not losing a car door or be responsible for a traffic accident because of a difficult passenger. Most of them respect my reply when I tell them for their safety I'm not letting them out in the middle of the street and they will half to walk their butts a half a block to the entrance.

That said though on certain nights downtown all bets are off. The streets downtown are literally bumper to bumper with nothing but Ubers, Lyft, pedicabs and taxis. The lanes closest to the curb are nothing but double parked passenger loading zones and often it is two lanes that turn into loading and unloading and once you drop the passengers off you can be pinned in for 15 minutes. Technically this situation is illegal but the reality of it is that cities haven't figured out how to handle these ride services yet. They need to get rid of some meters by office buildings and bars to allow for loading zones but haven't.

Sometimes in urban districts there aren't any good pick up drop off points and I do end up having to illegally double park and turn on my hazards. But if a rider isn't there waiting I drive off. I usually text them as I approach a block away that my car type and that I'm approaching if they aren't there I cancel the trip as there are at least a dozen other people on that block ready to be picked up and I can't pull over anywhere for my passenger who hasn't closed their tab.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> once you drop the passengers off you can be pinned in for 15 minutes.
> 
> But if a rider isn't there waiting I drive off. I can't pull over anywhere for my passenger who hasn't closed their tab.


..........ever had a police or ticket flunky walk right past the vehicles boxing you in and tell you to get moving as he waves his summons book in your face? I have had more than one do that while I was driving either the cab or the UberXmobile. Funny, the most frequent places that it occurs are Dulles and National Airports. I simply nod and say "Sirrah/Mademoiselle, if you would be good enough either to summon a tow truck to remove one, or more of the vehicles in my way, or, if you would be so kind as to ask one, or more, of the drivers who are in my way to move, I would be positively delighted to 'get moving'. I am losing money just sitting here. Further, I suspect that you would prefer my not colliding with one, or more, of these vehicles that are in my way , as that might create even more congestion. In addition, it would cause me to lose even more money. If you could help me out, here, I would be simply ecstatic to help you out."

.......and these are precisely the same people who come outside, see all of the congestion and wonder why their ride left them................Their attitude is that it is "your problem, not [theirs]". I have had more than one person tell me "That's your problem, not mine" or "Then you will have to block traffic and/or receive a summons, but I am not quite ready, so you are going to have to wait". This has happened not only after I called them upon arrival, but also when I called them a few blocks away to let them know that the place is congested and they must be at the kerb. When it does, they get to meet "Not Me" and "Ida Know".

Q: Who is going to sit there, receive a summons, get honked at, sworn at, threatened with bodily harm and block traffic then drive you?
A: Not Me.

Q: "I'm not ready, yet, what am I supposed to do?"
A: Ida Know


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I think the OP is spot on about drivers in general, which can be Uber, Lyft, Cab, or mom and pops drivers. In my experience, I deal with the following constantly and how I deal with them.

Drinks and food - So sorry, but not allowed. If I sense a itsy bit of attitude, drive off and cancel the ride.
More than 4 passengers - So sorry, but not allowed. If I sense a itsy bit of attitude, drive off and cancel the ride.
Safe pick-ups - I am pulled over up the street, can you walk this way. If I sense a itsy bit of attitude, drive off and cancel the ride.
Safe drop-off - Do you mind if I pull over here and you can cross the street or walk a little? Never ever had a PAX question it.
Other drivers stopping in the middle of road and impeding traffic, I roll down the window or go to there window and let them know to move to safe location and a $4 ride does not require curbside pickup. And what you are doing is illegal and causing a cluster bleep!
Other drivers looking down at there phone trying or navigating going really slow, roll down window and yell find a safe location to do that and to get a phone mount. You're causing a cluster bleep!
After 1100 rides, the issue starts with the PAX but also is reinforced by the drivers that allow this type of behavior. I am firm on being responsible for the safety of my passengers and myself. I always hear, other drivers allow this and my response is ride is not happening and you can request another driver that will allow it. The response is always, do we have to find another ride. My response is always yes because if I take this ride and after the conversation we just had, my ratings will take a hit. If I do not accept the ride, you learn a valuable lesson and my ratings don't take a hit.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ..........ever had a police or ticket flunky walk right past the vehicles boxing you in and tell you to get moving as he waves his summons book in your face? I have had more than one do that while I was driving either the cab or the UberXmobile. Funny, the most frequent places that it occurs are Dulles and National Airports. I simply nod and say "Sirrah/Mademoiselle, if you would be good enough either to summon a tow truck to remove one, or more of the vehicles in my way, or, if you would be so kind as to ask one, or more, of the drivers who are in my way to move, I would be positively delighted to 'get moving'. I am losing money just sitting here. Further, I suspect that you would prefer my not colliding with one, or more, of these vehicles that are in my way , as that might create even more congestion. In addition, it would cause me to lose even more money. If you could help me out, here, I would be simply ecstatic to help you out."
> 
> .......and these are precisely the same people who come outside, see all of the congestion and wonder why their ride left them................Their attitude is that it is "your problem, not [theirs]". I have had more than one person tell me "That's your problem, not mine" or "Then you will have to block traffic and/or receive a summons, but I am not quite ready, so you are going to have to wait". This has happened not only after I called them upon arrival, but also when I called them a few blocks away to let them know that the place is congested and they must be at the kerb. When it does, they get to meet "Not Me" and "Ida Know".
> 
> ...


 No for the most part I don't have problems with the police in my city. At the airport sometimes yes certain drivers do have trouble. But my city has a very bad drinking and driving problem so the cops are happy that we are there to take people home. They let us completely congest the streets of the weekend.


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

Lnsky said:


> No for the most part I don't have problems with the police in my city. At the airport sometimes yes certain drivers do have trouble. But my city has a very bad drinking and driving problem so the cops are happy that we are there to take people home. They let us completely congest the streets of the weekend.


Hence why I don't work downtown between the hours of midnight and 3am. Too much hassle for a surge ride that nets $4. Often there's a 5 minute surge downtown and then you're picking up potential pukers on straight fare rates. No thanks, I will be working the bars a little further out where I at least catch straight fares that have more than a few blocks attached to them. It's a better class of drunk, too. They're older and know how to hold their liqour. My favorite time is 3-5am on a Sunday morning. Most drivers are gone for the night, and the early morning airport runs begin.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Just wanted to share this....
> Today, I almost hit/got hit by 5 different cars. Why? Moving into my lane, turning left in front of me when I had a green light (3 times) and cutting me off. I have ONCE been the cause of me slamming on my brakes. In over 1,700 paid trips...ONCE. This shit is dangerous.


Hear, hear! The rest of the drivers we have to contend with are freaking insane! The more we drive, the more our odds of being hit are.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


Hall Monitor Hall Monitor!!!!!!!!! I can see you now in Elementary school wearing your orange Patrol Badge yelling with pride across the hallway, "WALK!!!!".

In the Great Words of Ludacris.......... GET OUT DA WAY!! I left out the expletive.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

BTW I do not do any of these illegal activities, however I come from the old school of "Snitches get Stitches!"


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberLou said:


> BTW I do not do any of these illegal activities, however I come from the old school of "Snitches get Stitches!"


Yeah!! Snitches get stitches!!!!

That's one reason why this country is so messed up.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


Dear Uber passenger,

Please stop using my family vehicle as a drug mule. Take your illegal business somewhere else.

Also thanks for eating, smoking, and leaving trash in my car. Your mother would be proud!

Also thanks for giving blowjobs and handjobs in my back seat. I understand you're in love, it's a beautiful thing, but they have these things called hotels and rooms for your naughty nonsense and/or business.

What's that you say? Drop you off here? But we're in the middle of an intersection/highway/off-ramp.

Oh and yea I really took the long way on purpose, since Google maps is neeeeever wrong. We got to your destination 90 seconds late, but really it's all planned by us drivers since we earn a crazy 0.15/min rate! I scammed you for 15 cents, now you have to declare bankruptcy!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Yeah!! Snitches get stitches!!!!
> 
> That's one reason why this country is so messed up.


Amen Brother !!!!

God forbid that someone actually be punished for illegal/bad behavior. I'm a Snitch and proud of it.....


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Cabs do the same thing. In fact, regular everyday drivers exhibit horrible driving habits and constantly break the law. So, uber on!


Except cab drivers never boosted they were the best thing since sliced bread. Uber drivers, on the other hand, all talked about how bad the cabs were, and how bad the city needed them. Than they (Uber drivers) end up behaving EXACTLY the same way.....parked at the airport or around the top-tier hotels.

Ironic, eh?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

ATX 22 said:


> Hence why I don't work downtown between the hours of midnight and 3am. Too much hassle for a surge ride that nets $4. Often there's a 5 minute surge downtown and then you're picking up potential pukers on straight fare rates. No thanks, I will be working the bars a little further out where I at least catch straight fares that have more than a few blocks attached to them. It's a better class of drunk, too. They're older and know how to hold their liqour. My favorite time is 3-5am on a Sunday morning. Most drivers are gone for the night, and the early morning airport runs begin.


 I just stay away from Dirty Sixth. People there are often too drunk and try to ping me from a bar knowing full well I can't drive down the street. I made $150 last weekend off of just one ride and had a freaking blast driving them. It was a no surge Uber Select ride with here drop points and a Whataburger run ending in Round Rock. And I got pinged in Pflugerville on my way back at 4am.

I usually work the Rainey beat. I like to work Rainey because they dont close it off so my passengers are easier to find and it is an older crowd than dirty. I honestly really enjoy my passengers working the late night. But that's just my personality I suppose.

I HATE Art Acevado but I do appreciate his stance on Uber. The Police don't hassle us even when they see drivers doing something in traffic that is illegal as long as it isn't unsafe.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Except cab drivers never boosted they were the best thing since sliced bread. Uber drivers, on the other hand, all talked about how bad the cabs were, and how bad the city needed them. Than they (Uber drivers) end up behaving EXACTLY the same way.....parked at the airport or around the top-tier hotels.
> 
> Ironic, eh?


We're better off without uber lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> thanks for leaving trash in my car.
> 
> I scammed you for 15 cents, now you have to declare bankruptcy!


Uber, everyone's private driver, _*NOT*_ everyone's private trash can.





phillipzx3 said:


> (Uber drivers) end up behaving EXACTLY the same way.....parked around the top-tier hotels.
> 
> Ironic, eh?


...........and buying the primo trips from the doormen and desk clerks. What will be ironic is when the Uber/Lydt driver has a collision on that off-application trip and the passenger can not be compensated for injuries, property damage or even missing his aeroplane, meeting or whatever.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Desperate for that $2.40 fare lol!!


No, just cheap pax. Want to pay $.85 per mile for 1 car than $1.70 for 2 cars. Almost a guaranteed $0.00 tip. That's what to expect now. Uber honestly made the public believe that "for hire" cost that cheap.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful.  *


You get what you pay for. No more, no less.


----------



## GlavanizeR (Jul 21, 2015)

Uber drivers are the worst. They have the confidence of cab drivers, but not the experience. A big threat to everyone in traffic.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

GlavanizeR said:


> Uber drivers are the worst. They have the confidence of cab drivers, but not the experience. A big threat to everyone in traffic.


You know it. It takes YEARS to get THIS good:


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Or these champions of the road:











The professionalism is breath taking...


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

D Town said:


> Or these champions of the road:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you tip?


This right here. If you don't tip, everything this "concerned citizen" just said went in one ear and out the other.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

On the first one, it looks like the red car did the off-cutting, although it is not clear that he cut off someone. Still, regardless of who cut off what, the throwing of the cigaret is uncalled for. Further, the driver is not too bright for smoking in his car. These days, given how fashionable it is to be
anti-smoking, customers will complain. He can scream "Uber This!" and "Uber That!" all that he will; but if he is not going to pay attention to the whims of his customers, he will lose them quickly, now that people do have an alternative.

The second one appears to be a failure to use a turn signal. .........or did I miss something?

It is not clear who started what or did what in the third, although, again, it appears that the cab driver is going out of his way to flip off someone. I have flipped off or given the [self-stimulation] sign to more than one driver, in my time, but I do not go chasing them to do it. If I pull up next to them at a light or they can see me in the rear-view mirror, usually I give them the [self-stimulation] sign. GF keeps telling me to cut it out, as you do not know if the jackwadd will pull out a gun at the next light. In an honest moment, I must admit that she is correct. Further, I have _*been*_ a little too old for some time to keep doing that.

It seems that the New York cab driver hit the bicyclist, but I am not sure, again. It appears that the driver keeps telling the bicyclist to call the police. I have a hard time quarrelling with that. If there is any doubt, in case of a collision, call the police.


----------



## dallas_female_driver (Jun 1, 2015)

That's great. And no I can't take you.


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


I smell a cab driver


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

I Hate College Brats said:


> I smell a cab driver


I was thinking the same thing. The whole OP sounds like exaggerated BS. Most bar towns where illegal u turns happen cops don't even care about, also they don't care if you put the hazards on near the curb for a pick up because there is no other place to do it. Cops in downtown areas especially seem not to care about this stuff because they know cabs & Uber keep drunks off the road.

Sorry if an illegal u turn in bumper to bumper traffic where the cars let you do the turn seems unsafe to you, but it's the way the world works. The OP probably goes exactly speed limit on freeways too, go's forbid he go with traffic.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ubernic said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The whole OP sounds like exaggerated BS. Most bar towns where illegal u turns happen cops don't even care about, also they don't care if you put the hazards on near the curb for a pick up because there is no other place to do it. Cops in downtown areas especially seem not to care about this stuff because they know cabs & Uber keep drunks off the road.
> 
> Sorry if an illegal u turn in bumper to bumper traffic where the cars let you do the turn seems unsafe to you, but it's the way the world works. The OP probably goes exactly speed limit on freeways too, go's forbid he go with traffic.


I would agree with you except part of he ordinance Austin just past prohibits drivers from double parking or letting people put on the street.

I feel like the people who drafted this have never been downtown during bar hours. On West 6th, the part they don't shut down, on a busy night you have 2 lanes of double parked cars on both sides of the street. Austin is going to need to figure something out. My suggestion is to turn all metered parking into drop spots during bar hours and it will still be a mess. And pax will still hop out in the middle of the street if you can't park.


----------



## TaylorHamNCheez (Aug 22, 2015)

I Hate College Brats said:


> I smell a cab driver


That's sure must be an awful smell


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

TaylorHamNCheez said:


> That's sure must be an awful smell


To leech its way through the internet it must be damn corrosive.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I Hate College Brats said:


> I smell a cab driver





Ubernic said:


> I was thinking the same thing.





TaylorHamNCheez said:


> That's sure must be an awful smell


I smell elitism. That *IS* an awful smell.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


Well you should feel better now, got alot off your chest. Now make sure you go tell an Uber driver that to their face, you will then feel Vibrant...........ctfuuuuuuu


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

IckyDoody said:


> As an uber driver who is constantly straining to perform my job legally and safely, I say this:
> 
> *Uber riders, please place your pin in a place where your driver can legally and safely wait for you. Do not place your pin on a street with no stopping. Do not walk in front of my car and block me from pulling into a safe spot. Do not stand next to a fire hydrant and then give me an attitude when I pull into the nearest safe-legal spot. Do not ask me to stop illegally to drop you off.*


This x1million. Until passengers are trained correctly and bad drivers stop allowing them to make their requests and get away with it, it will continue to be an uphill battle.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Those drivers, were already bad drivers, long before they started working for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> *STOP*


1 post?
*STOP* being a Troll!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


You left out backing up one ways for a quarter mile . . .


----------



## I Hate College Brats (May 1, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I smell elitism. That *IS* an awful smell.


Lay off the curry


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I Hate College Brats said:


> Lay off the curry


I do not eat the stuff.


----------



## eyewall (Sep 6, 2015)

UBER Drivers Observations said:


> I live in a popular area with a great deal of Uber activity. I constantly see Uber drivers disobey traffic and parking laws; stopping in the middle of the street to pick up and drop off fares, pulling over onto right of ways (ROW's) rutting and destroying the green ways, picking up and dropping off fares while stopped facing the wrong direction on the street usually at a corner immediately in front of stop signs, parking on ROW's and "staging" in areas that are illegal such as ROW's, within 30 feet of Stop signs, in marked no parking zones, in private property parking lots, etc. They create dangerous situations for everyone on the road. Also, I've witnessed dozens of incidents whereas the Uber drivers are way over loading their cars with 6 - 10 passengers even allowing them to sit in their hatch back areas. They are dropping off fares who have open containers in the hands when they exit the vehicles; allowing passengers to drink alcohol while they ride. They make sudden stops and illegal u-turns in traffic to get to their fares faster, etc., etc., etc. I will NEVER CALL AN UBER DRIVER now that I've watched how unprofessional and dangerous they are! *Uber driver**s; pick up and drop off your fares in the legal parking areas of the establishments your fares are directing you to! STOP being jack asses in traffic! STOP over loading your vehicles and allowing idiots to drink alcohol in your cars! And STOP jacking up the streets, corners, ROW's and private parking lots so you can make a quick buck! Act, drive, and be responsible, professional, courteous and respectful. *


What cab company do you drive for?


----------

